# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Brookside for sale!

## Treacle

BROOKSIDE FOR SALE
Chance to live a soap dream
By Paul Byrne
THE homes in TV's most famous cul-de-sac are going up for sale - for real. 
And fans of ex-Channel 4 soap Brookside are expected to snap up the six star buys despite their grisly screen histories.

All 13 houses in the Close will cost around Â£250,000 apiece - though seven were used for offices, make-up and wardrobe.

So the half-dozen seen in the series that ended in 2003 after 21 years will be top targets.

Bought for Â£25,000 each in 1982 by Mersey TV, the Liverpool "des res" have had 35 deaths.



At the show's 1995 peak, nine million saw abused Mandy Jordache murder husband Trevor and get daughter Beth to help her bury him under their patio.



Other storylines included incest, drugs and lesbian love.



But estate agents GVA Grimley said: "That won't put people off. It's a unique sale as buyers get a scroll of the characters who lived in their home."



9



SETTING for the incestuous storyline that revealed brother and sister Nat and Georgia Simpson as lovers in 1998. Among other favourite residents were Lyndsey Corkhill (played by Claire Sweeney, inset) from 1999 to 2000, Terry Sullivan, Heather Haversham and Jonathan Gordon-Davies.



10



ABUSIVE husband Trevor Jordache was buried under the patio by wife Mandy - who stabbed him to death after he throttled her (inset) - and daughter Beth. Billy Corkhill and his family also lived there.



8



DRUG dealer Jack Michaelson was lynched from his own bedroom window in the last-ever episode in 2003. Other householders have included Ron Dixon and Bev McLoughlin (inset) from 1993 to 1997.



5



FIRST owners from 1982 to 89 were Bobby and Sheila Grant (inset), played by Ricky Tomlinson and Sue John-ston. House blown up by Cult leader Simon Howe, who died in blast. Other residents included Mick Johnson and Sinbad.



7



KATE Moses was shot dead by gunman John Clarke in a 1985 siege. But housemate hostages Sandra Maghie and Pat Hancock escaped. Other residents include five-times-wed Max Farnham (inset) - pictured with wife No1 Susannah, who was also his No4. She died in a stairs "fall". Patricia (2 and 3) and Jacqui were his other brides.



6



NOT such a tragic place to live - with more fun than fiendishness to be had from the fury of Harry Cross (inset) after his garden gnomes were kidnapped. The miserable pensioner who lived with Ralph Hardwick got postcards from all over the globe from his missing ornaments.

----------


## Treacle

OMG. I'm going to make an appointment with the bank manager. If I don't even try to get one of these then I'll regret it for the rest of my life  :EEK!:

----------


## Luna

I want one!!!

----------


## Katy

it would be weird living in a house used for brookside. In the corkhills they had the same curtains as us.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I wondered if they would ever do this, it's going to be so bizare.

----------


## Luna

Will it stay brookside close or will they change the name?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I hope they keep the name, it would be a shame to change it now.

----------


## Treacle

It will remain Brookside Close. Brookside Close is the name of the actual street it's on anyways. The end part though (the cul de sac) was used as Brookside the tv programme.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Kool, they could never change it,  it would be wrong.

----------


## stacyefc

oh my god am from liverpool i want one

----------


## Jessie Wallace

you will have to invite us all round if you get one!

----------


## Luna

I could just see the tour round the house - This is where so and so was stabbed/shot/murdrered, over here is what's known as the crack corner (for ovbious reasons), a mulitple of rapes, weddings, murders and births have happened in each of the bedrooms. Oh and any chance you could give me hand with the patio someone put a body under it.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I could just see the tour round the house - This is where so and so was stabbed/shot/murdrered, over here is what's known as the crack corner (for ovbious reasons), a mulitple of rapes, weddings, murders and births have happened in each of the bedrooms. Oh and any chance you could give me hand with the patio someone put a body under it.


Lol

----------


## Katy

> I could just see the tour round the house - This is where so and so was stabbed/shot/murdrered, over here is what's known as the crack corner (for ovbious reasons), a mulitple of rapes, weddings, murders and births have happened in each of the bedrooms. Oh and any chance you could give me hand with the patio someone put a body under it.


Imagine having to every visitor that came to the house.

----------


## Treacle

You would get people crowding round your house. You wouldn't even be a celebrity  :Lol:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

great fun

----------


## Treacle

I would be selling tours.

I would want the big house or number 10 where the Corkhills and Jordache's lived. I think you would have to have one of the ones used in the programme and not one of the ones used for the wardrobe etc...
Although it would be cool just to live there anyways.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They should leave some of the old prop's and stuff in them!

----------


## Treacle

That would be awesome! I would be paranoid though that they'd left an hidden camera behind and I was being filmed and someone somewhere wanted to continue the soap in secret.

----------


## Bryan

> That would be awesome! I would be paranoid though that they'd left an hidden camera behind and I was being filmed and someone somewhere wanted to continue the soap in secret.


forget big brother.... big brookside is watching you!!!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

It wouldn't be funny lol. I would die off if I found out I was being filmed.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I think i might have to have to house checked out for everything before i could move in to it!

----------


## sarahwelford

i know if i lived in a house on brookside close  well it would def give me nightmares

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Who wouldn't it, unless you have nerves of steel!

----------


## Treacle

I would love it though waking up in the same bed that Jackie and Jimmy Corkhill slept in.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

As long as it's been cleaned!

----------


## Treacle

No, it would be a piece of history if it hadn't been cleaned.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeah, but would you want to sleep in that?

----------


## Treacle

Yes I would and I'd never wash the sheets.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yuck! lol

----------


## dddMac1

i want one.i heard phil has sold mersey tv

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Where did you hear that from?

----------


## dddMac1

daily star a few weeks ago

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Kool thanks.

----------


## Treacle

Yes Mersey TV has been sold, I don't know how it affects Hollyoaks and Grange Hill, their two main programmes.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

we will just have to wait and see.

----------


## Treacle

Well it's not like Hollyoaks could get anymore ridiculous!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I know i've gone off it a bit now.

----------


## dddMac1

never watched Hollyoaks but the new company will probally destroy it

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Like most things.

----------


## $sTaCeY$

> BROOKSIDE FOR SALE
> Chance to live a soap dream
> By Paul Byrne
> THE homes in TV's most famous cul-de-sac are going up for sale - for real. 
> And fans of ex-Channel 4 soap Brookside are expected to snap up the six star buys despite their grisly screen histories.
> 
> All 13 houses in the Close will cost around Â£250,000 apiece - though seven were used for offices, make-up and wardrobe.
> 
> So the half-dozen seen in the series that ended in 2003 after 21 years will be top targets.
> ...


did those murders really happen in the houses?

----------


## Treacle

Obviously it's a soap so nobody was actually murdered but yeah the supposed murders happened in the actual houses. Brookside never used a studio for the interiors of the houses, the houses are real.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeah i know, but atleast change the sheets! Lol

----------


## $sTaCeY$

> Obviously it's a soap so nobody was actually murdered but yeah the supposed murders happened in the actual houses. Brookside never used a studio for the interiors of the houses, the houses are real.


Oh right thanks

----------


## Treacle

That's why I always loved Brookside because I knew the sets were real. Well the houses anyways.

----------


## Luna

But the other part was just set wasn't it? 

Can't remember what they called it the place that was always getting blown up with all the bars and stuff

----------


## Chris_2k11

> But the other part was just set wasn't it? 
> 
> Can't remember what they called it the place that was always getting blown up with all the bars and stuff


Brookie Parade!?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Luna

> Brookie Parade!?


That's it lol couldn't think of that name there

----------


## Treacle

It was very sad when the Parade featured in it's last ever episode - Bev and Ron's wedding.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought Bev & Ron's wedding was on the 2nd last episode?   :Confused:

----------


## Treacle

Yes it was but Bev and Ron's wedding was the Parade's last ever episode, not our last ever episode.

----------

